# Video Sound Clip: Tweed Champ 5F1 vs Tweed Princeton 5F2A



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Video Sound Clip: Tweed Champ 5F1 vs Tweed Princeton 5F2A & Vs 68 SFVC*

I put this video clip together this week. I thought some of you may find it interesting. I built a 5F1 Champ and a 5F2A Princeton.
The biggest known difference between the 2 circuits is the tone bleed knob on the Princeton. The 5F1 Champ is in the standard smaller cab
with a stock sized 8`speaker. It has a Peavey 4 ohm. The 5F2A Princeton was modeled after the later years in the larger sized
cab. There was plenty of room for a bigger speaker, so I built it for a 10" size. It has a Weber 10A100 8 ohm in there with a 
multi-tap OT. Both amps have switchable negative feedback installed. NFB is off on both amps during this recording. Both amps
set to 10 on volume.(knobs go to 12) Tone knob was to 50% on the Princeton. No pedals, no FX, no reverb nothing here, just
amps, guitars, & cords. I played and recorded with a USA Tele for rhythm. ES-339 for lead and slide. 6 tracks. Both recordings were done identical.
The only difference here are the amps.

5F1 Champ Vs 5F2A Princeton - YouTube

I welcome your comments if you want to share your thoughts. I will say that I am surprised that the 5F1 sounds meatier than the 5F2A.
I assume it is due to the the 5F2A tone stack taking some gain out. I suppose it could also be the differences in the amp components, parts, transformers etc.
I would have thought the 10" speaker would have sounded fuller, but that's not the case here. The 8" 5F1 does sound better I think.
The 5F1 has a Classictone PT, and a 4ohm Heyboer OT. The 5F2A has a Heyboer PT and an Allen multitap 4/8 ohm OT.

Cheers! Keith


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

very cool.

I think I prefer the princeton.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, they both sound great. They sound different... but the same. Same style of amp. I didn't really have a preference. They seem close enough that I would consider it a redundancy in my amp stable.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, I'd have to say it's pretty much an apples-to-oranges comparison with so many different, but critical, factors in play (e.g. cab size, trannies, spkr make, model, and size, etc.). Obviously, it wouldn't be fair to say "I prefer this _circuit_ over that one", given the circumstances. With that said however, I think I preferred the overall sound of your 5F1 configuration.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree with you StevieMac. Originally I was thinking 5F1 vs 5F2A! But after I mentioned the different parts, cab, speaker, etc, they are not identical. My demo sort of gives someone an idea how close, yet how different the two amps can sound. I totally get it now, that Eric & Duane recorded Layla with tweed amps. Most likely 5F1's. After trying it myself, the 5F1 gets you close. I also changed my way of thinking that bigger is better. Not necessarily so. When it comes to recording, an 8" speaker can bring great results too. A 10" is not just better because it is bigger. After doing this demo, I was curious now to try a side by side comparison with the 5F1 and my 1968 Vibro Champ. So I did another recording. It's not really, a tweed Champ vs a SF Champ, as I have a vibrato circuit, but it was fun to compare anyway. Here is another video, starting again with the 5F1 but comparing it to my VC.

5F1 Tweed Champ vs. 1968 Silverface Vibro Champ - YouTube

Again, the tweed circuit has a certain tube raunchiness that is missing from it's competitor. I think the 5F1 is the winner again in this second shootout. Depends on what you are looking for in an amp I guess.
I guess the 5F1 and the 5F2A could be considered redundant in your amp collection. I had built the 5F2A first, and kept hearing so much praise about the 5F1, I decided I had to hear it myself. So I built it too.

It's all in fun. Enjoy. 

Keith


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the princeton better, but yeah, lots of variables. Less dirt but richer or more complex if that means anything.

Appreciate the video either way. Would be very interesting to hear both into the same cab.

Cheers


----------

